# Converting to HD



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am planning to add HD service to my account in the near future. I have just recently received and installed a new receiver VIP 211K to replace my obsolete 311 receiver, so, I guess I am already all set with the receiver, although I realize my existing Dish 500 will need to be replaced.
Also, I am considering re-routing my outside cabling to the house and reinforcing or changing my pole mount. I have a local service in mind to do the installation and upgrade, so, can I contact them directly, who then in return, will communicate with Dish, or will I need to coordinate everything with Dish directly which would also include an installer, not necessarily my local service?

Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

It depends on your contractor if they are an approved DISH dealer they will do everything.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, Yes, they are an approved Dish dealer, so I will go ahead and give them a call.
Thanks for our reply.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I had my local guy stop by to check out my line of sight for sat #129. It looks like I will need to cut back a few trees if I want to convert over to HD, so, being on lakefront, I have to check with my local authorities, but doesn't look promising.

Also, he mentioned tat there was some talk about moving some stations from 110 / 119 to another location, then I would really be hurting. Anybody up to date on this news?
Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

DISH is always moving things depending on their needs, 129 is the only alternative to 110 & 119. The Western Arc is 110/119 & 129 satellites. With DISH it usually happens before the news release so keep checking the forums.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Depending on your location, your high definition locals may be on the eastern arc (EA) of satellites 61.5 and 72.7 instead of western arc (WA) 110, 119 and 129.

The EA sats may or may not be better located for you to receive them, from which city do you get your locals?

Talk to your installer about it.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello, I receive my locals from Bangor, Maine.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

In that case - Eastern Arc.. Check jameslong.name and that site can tell you EXACTLY where your HD locals will be coming from. transponder 32


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your EA sats are almost due south of you, that's where you need open sky


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Your EA sats are almost due south of you, that's where you need open sky


Thanks, I am working on it.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, after finally having 5 trees cut down, I called Dish to set up the upgrade and new receiver. The tech arrived today, took one look at my setup and decided that he would not be able to get a decent line of site to receive HD service without clearing out a bunch more trees, which I am not about to do. Cannot figure out why one Dish tech last year pointed out the trees needed to be removed, which I did, and today another tech tells me different. So, I will be staying with my old standard SD. 
One other difference - today's tech told me that DTV satellites are a little more west from my location and could be an option.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

thopki2 said:


> Cannot figure out why one Dish tech last year pointed out the trees needed to be removed, which I did, and today another tech tells me different. So, I will be staying with my old standard SD.
> One other difference - today's tech told me that DTV satellites are a little more west from my location and could be an option.


Was the "Dish" tech offering DTV or just mentioning the option in passing?

Hopefully you used dishpointer.com to determine the direction to 61.5 and 72.7 and did not clear the wrong trees. It is helpful that the satellites are "almost due south" as that puts them on the highest point of the arc - but being in a northern state puts the satellites closer to the horizon (129 is a virtually a no-go from Maine even without obstructions due to the low position and satellite footprint).


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> Was the "Dish" tech offering DTV or just mentioning the option in passing?
> 
> Hopefully you used dishpointer.com to determine the direction to 61.5 and 72.7 and did not clear the wrong trees. It is helpful that the satellites are "almost due south" as that puts them on the highest point of the arc - but being in a northern state puts the satellites closer to the horizon (129 is a virtually a no-go from Maine even without obstructions due to the low position and satellite footprint).


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry I led you astray. I cleared what were to be believed the trees affecting sats #61.5 & 72.7, but, posted I was trying to clear #129, which was incorrect. I did not actually use dishpointer.com as the first tech simply pointed them out. However, the tech that arrived this past week stated that there were several more that would interfere. I did overhear his conversation back to his manager asking if they wanted him to attempt sat #129 and I guess that question did not go over too well. I will need a little practice with dishpointer.com or similar before I go any further. Right now I would be satisfied if I could get a Dish / DTV installer to come and do a site survey with me and make some recommendations. My system has been in place for 17 years, and at minimum, would like to run new cabling and possibly re-set my pole mount or install a new one. 
Thanks for all your help and good advice.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Especially in Maine it isn't impossible that 61 and 72 could be blocked by trees. But because they are higher in the sky than the others from the other Arc I am surprised after making a clearing you can't get them. That and they are grouped relatively closely together. Perhaps there was some communication breakdown on exactly what trees needed to be trimmed/removed?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

To get 61.5 - aim at 185.8 magnetic, elevation 37.9

To get 72.7 - aim at 201.7 Magnetic, elevation 38.2

To get 77 - aim at 207.7 magnetic, elevation 37.7

Using dish 1000.4 Eastern arc dish -Aim at 201.7magnetic, elevation 38.2 , Skew 1.5 4 degrees clockwise

This is using Bangor Maine as the recieving location. You'll need to adjust based on your actual location

As a POI - to get 129 , aim at 264.1 magnetic, elevation 12 - This is why you need to go Eastern arc for HD (plus your HD locals are not available on 129). At this point in time, 77 is mostly used for SD versions of HD channels on 61.5 / 72.7 (mostly 72.7), so 77 is not strictly necessary


----------

